
MySQL on Mesos: today's database meets tomorrow's datacenter – Mesosphere - asheshambasta
https://mesosphere.com/blog/2015/04/17/mysql-on-mesos-todays-database-meets-tomorrows-datacenter/
======
asheshambasta
I work at a young startup based in Brussels, Belgium and we're looking at a
good scaling solution. Our current services rely on MySQL quite heavily and
Mesosphere DCOS on AWS seemed like a great option – although I was quite
surprised to hear that running a persistent data-storage like MySQL on Mesos
was a bit of a soup.

It turns out that the issue is on its way to be solved, but that doesn't solve
our problem – we've currently hit high system usage and we're looking to
migrate onto a more scalable architecture within the next month.

What I'd really like to discuss is: – Mesos has native support for Cassandra.
Is it advisable to migrate from MySQL to Cassandra? What are the costs for
such a migration. – By when is Mysos expected to arrive? – Is there another
way to run MySQL on Mesos? What are the most secure and scalable strategies?

Thanks.

~~~
SEJeff
So Mesos 0.23 (current stable) supports the FrameworkInfo for dynamic
reservations and persistent resources
([https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/MESOS-1554](https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/MESOS-1554)).
This allows for a framework to request that a chunk of disk space is
persistent and if the process is killed, it gets restarted on the same mesos
slave (assuming that slave is still online).

Now if I remember the talk from MesosCon this year correctly, 0.24 will have
the quota integration with the persistent resources, and 0.25 will have the
administrative api additions. With 0.25 admin tools can be written to manage
the persistent resources manually.

Like Mysos does currently, your best bet is streaming replication and persist
snapshots to a shared filesystem such as HDFS. Unfortunately, until all of the
persistent resource bits are fleshed out a bit more, that is your only option.

